# primer for vinyl?



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

I have the dragonheart kit and am wondering what primer to use on it. I have heard all kinds of horror stories about some primers damaging the model and other where the primer never dried. Anybody have and solid info on what kind of primer to use? thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Never had a problem with a light dusting of Tamiya primer


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Krylon.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

You want to use an acrylic primer such as the Tamiya djnick66 suggested. Do *not* use an enamel or other solvent-based primer--a chemical reaction between the solvent and the vinyl can occur, preventing the enamel from curing/drying. Painting guru David Fisher allegedly uses lacquer-based "cheap grey automotive primer" on his vinyl kits with no problems.

Once the parts are thoroughly primed (emphasis on the word "thoroughly"), you can use enamel paints if you want to because the primer creates a barrier between the paint and the vinyl.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I used Duplicolor Automotive Grey Primer on my vinyl Pegasus Dragonslayer kit. No problems.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tamiya's spray primer is a lacquer not an acrylic. But it does not seem to be affected by vinyl as enamel paints (Testors) can be.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I once used Krylon gray auto primer on the Pegasus WOW Martian and it never dried completely. Just as a test I then oversprayed the Krylon with Rustoleum gray primer and had no problems at all, it dried perfectly. Ever since then I have used Rustoleum on vinyl and actually on almost everything I build.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I've had problems with Krylon White automotive primer on vinyl kits myself. It stayed gummy and would not dry. I ended up stripping it with Simple Green and re shot it with Rustoleum gray and no issues.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Best thing is to TEST IT FIRST


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I've used this stuff on all my vinyl kits

Rust-Oleum Plastic Primer










It's worked fine so far-however I've never used oils or enamels on the primer..only acrylics.

Ben


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow. I've never had any of the problems described with Krylon on vinyl. The only problem I've ever had was when I hadn't completely washed off the mold release from the vinyl.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I never used to have troubles with krylon primer on vinyl but I think they changed the formula a couple of years ago. Last time I tried it, it wouldnt dry properly. I use the rustoleum now.,


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I gave up priming vinyl & just paint it with acrylics. Saves a step, saves a touch of coin....


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

My Rustoleum Primer stayed tacky for 3 days. I proceeded to spray a Rustoleum flat back over the primer, and now it is dried fully. Go figure:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> I gave up priming vinyl & just paint it with acrylics. Saves a step, saves a touch of coin....


Depends what kind of acrylics you use. Solvent based acrylics like Tamiya stick well to vinyl. But, many of them don't or won't. Games Workshop, Vallejo, Life Color and those crappy cheap Craft paints don't stick to bare plastic or vinyl. They will either bead up, or flake off.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

This is one of the reasons I dislike vinyl kits. I have a few, but I'd rather they were resin or styrene.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

jaws62666 said:


> My Rustoleum Primer stayed tacky for 3 days. I proceeded to spray a Rustoleum flat back over the primer, and now it is dried fully. Go figure:thumbsup:


 Maybe it was the rustoleum I had trouble with and switched to krylon? I used to use both, but one gives me fits now. I think I'm getting senile! LOL..I guess the main thing is to test it out first.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I've always used lacquer-based auto body primer on everything, especially vinyl. And it dries fast. Check the ingredients. Make sure it contains acetone, ketones and toluene. Sure fire lacquer. Petrolium distilates, it's enamel and won't dry.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

For me the best primer for both resin and vinyl is Floquil, best primer bar none! Full coat on resin just a dusting on vinyl. I have tried other primers worst for me was auto primer, never dries. I have been using Floquil for about 30 years, since I began using acrylic paint on Aurora kits. For styrnre kits, I use testors primer good stuff.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Depends what kind of acrylics you use. Solvent based acrylics like Tamiya stick well to vinyl. But, many of them don't or won't. Games Workshop, Vallejo, Life Color and those crappy cheap Craft paints don't stick to bare plastic or vinyl. They will either bead up, or flake off.


Liquitex. Yeah, baby!:thumbsup:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Tamiya White Primer or Gunze Mr. Surfacer (it's what Horizon recommended for their vinyl kits). Both work great on vinyl (and are good primers, I love the tamiya stuff). Everything else I've used has been hit or miss.


----------

